
Machine learning is helping computers spot arguments online before they happen - Dangeranger
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/23/17379526/machine-learning-ai-spot-arguments-online-wikipedia
======
CM30
Wonder if we'll see sites in future do the opposite too? After all, arguments
can bring a lot of page views, and the rise of political polarisation has
certainly helped make extreme news sites more popular...

Could be interesting (in a very depressing, rather disturbing way) to see a
social media site deliberately tried to stoke up arguments with machine
learning rather than trying to calm them down.

~~~
Dangeranger
Sort of like "Incitement as a Service".

That behavior is something I saw a lot of leading up to and after the 2016
U.S. Presidential election.

